# Riding again after a broken ankle



## boriscb74 (12 August 2011)

Anyone got any advice about starting riding again after a broken ankle?  (I dislocated the tibia, fractured it x3 and completely smashed the fibia.  I've had surgery to plate it all back together but the fibia was a lost cause.)  I've read previous posts recommending sprenger stirrups, which I'll look into. Anything that can relieve some pressure would be welcome. Whilst I am and will follow medical advice to a T and have wonderful instructors, I'm interested in other people's recovery times, when they were able to start gentle hacking and when they were up to more, if they did a lot of physio, if they stretched before and after riding etc.  Basically I would like to have some positive feedback.  Thanks.


----------



## You Wont Forget Me (12 August 2011)

i broke my ankle 2 years ago and had to have a screw put in it to basically hold it together!! i didnt think about any support ect and just rode as i did before, but i have recently had to get the screw removed as it moved because there was no support! But i would deffinatly take it easy and get as much support as you can so it doesnt cause any future problems!!


----------



## boriscb74 (12 August 2011)

Sorry to hear that.  Support as in not wearing any support bandages?  Its worrying that movement from riding can cause a screw to come loose/out.  I know from blogs I've read that sometimes further surgery is required to remove plates (not an option for me) but I hope I won't need further surgery again to add further plates/screws.  Did it take long to recover from the further surgery?


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (12 August 2011)

I'm hoping to start riding again after a 9 week break after badly spraining my ankle, its stilll quite painful, so I'm keeping a support bandage on it and I'll be using a magnetic one when riding. I'm starting off with 2 weeks walking only, I've got to get my horse fit again as well as myself. When you get off try not to land on that leg either !!

Good luck.


----------



## You Wont Forget Me (12 August 2011)

boriscb74 said:



			Sorry to hear that.  Support as in not wearing any support bandages?  Its worrying that movement from riding can cause a screw to come loose/out.  I know from blogs I've read that sometimes further surgery is required to remove plates (not an option for me) but I hope I won't need further surgery again to add further plates/screws.  Did it take long to recover from the further surgery?
		
Click to expand...


I know its scary!! It took a further 6 weeks to fully recover and now i need to be really carefull and watch what im doing! I will follow this thread as i could prob do with finding some tips for extra support


----------



## Harrie123 (12 August 2011)

Where abouts are you? I would recommend a good private physio, I got a specialist sports physio. Mine got me back riding quite quickly and gave me lots of exercises to do. I have youre the springer stirrups but I found they were too wobbly and didnt give me enough support, I rode with quite long stirrups too. Always use your tubie grip to help with support and swelling (I couldnt get my riding boots on for ages). Be very careful getting off too! Make sure you have someone standing behind you to support you and lower yourself down slowly!

I broke mine in June last year, I took off both my ankle bones and had a sprial fracture up my fibular, I have a lot of screws and a plate. I am back competeing at BE100 with no problems.


----------



## boriscb74 (12 August 2011)

Dressage Diva - What supports with magnets on are there?  Haven't seen anything like that for people.  Seen bioflow boots etc for horses.

Harrie - have a very good sports physio lined up that has covered lots of Olympics etc (not for equestrian), who has requested xrays from hospital so have that sorted.  Have realised that I'll have no chance of getting my boots on again for some time.  What did you ride in? Were you advised to ride with tubigrip or did you decided to do that yourself?  Did you use ice treatment after riding etc?  Nice to hear you are back to competing.  Any other advice you could give me.  Interesting what you say about sprenger stirrups.  I won't rush out (metaphorically!) and buy some then and will give my normal ones a go first.


----------



## soulfull (12 August 2011)

hi there

my  story is that 3 years ago I fractured my ankle tib and fib with a dislocation.  had it plated and screwed.   8 months later it was extremely painful and getting worse.   Turns out it had been put back together wrong and had now got arthritis so bad the joint was collapsed   moral of the story if it starts to get more pain  get a 2nd opinion EARLY!!

Last August I had a replacement ankle joint.   It was a lot lot better but still not pain free, but I didn't know it was not supposed to hurt at all!!  Then in April this year had a revision as the part that attachs to the Tib had come away 

Anyway I had ridden between both lots of surgery as was told I could.  I followed instruction to the letter both times.

This time I rode much earlier than I was supposed to as it felt right!   I went for xrays yesterday and everything is perfect and from the beginning this time I have had NO PAIN!!!!  


My advice is to follow what your body tells you as far as riding goes.  physio may well be painful but you will need to push through this!!  otherwise it will not improve

this support is amazing but expensive,  I rode for weeks with it at first  
http://www.sportorthotics.co.uk/id18.html  and I honestly think it is worth the money!!   I will again use it when I start jumping or am walking on uneven ground etc.  be aware left and right leg are different

So this last time I was riding 9 weeks after surgery and started with just 10  mins walk  then within a week was doing 20 mins WT  next week 30/40 min inc canter.  I have popped a couple of small jumps too
also found stirrup cages like the endurance riders use  have helped me enormously as you can relax your foot more


----------



## CaleruxShearer (12 August 2011)

I broke my ankle and pulled some ligaments in October 2009 after being kicked and it was absolute agony, with mum being an A&E sister she took me in and it was x rayed but they didn't think it was broken - 6 weeks later when I still couldn't even begin to weight bear I went to the NHS physio and it was x rayed again and was broken! When I started to do stuff again it is so, so important not to think 'oh its a bit sore I'll pop a couple of nurofen and carry on' - I did this and caused myself a lot of problems, as I was trying to do too much too soon. I found when I first started riding again I started without any stirrups (only on my little welshie though that I could trust not to p*ss about) then when I started schooling and jumping again I found I was having real problems with my ankle 'locking' which was very painful, I then tried Sprenger stirrups, expensive, but I honestly can't recommend them enough, they've made xc and galloping much, much easier on not only my ankles but also my knees! God I sound old...!!! Good luck!


----------



## boriscb74 (12 August 2011)

Thanks for that Soulful.  Got a shock when I saw the prices but if they do the job, they'll certainly get the use!


----------



## boriscb74 (12 August 2011)

Thanks Calerux.  I might see if I know anyone with Sprengers so I can try them as I'm hearing mixed things.


----------



## soulfull (12 August 2011)

boriscb74 said:



			Thanks for that Soulful.  Got a shock when I saw the prices but if they do the job, they'll certainly get the use!
		
Click to expand...


Definetly  the way I see it is it is there then forever,  every time I know I am going to be doing something 'more' or different I put it on again  I also use sprenger.  if I was going to get new ones I would get the bow balance but £130

IMHO sprenger are better than the cheap copies,  BUT cheap copies are better than nothing.  If I wasn't buying bow balance I would buy thorowgood as they are good and have a wider stirrup tread which really helps the foot/ankle support.

I guess riding with it like this for over 3 years I picked up what works 

But fingers crossed I should have a few years now before I have to have another replacement or fusion


----------



## boriscb74 (12 August 2011)

Ah Soulful, you use sprenger too.  Guess I'll just have to see what works.  Hope you don't have further problems.  Thats the frustrating and worrying thing, after it has 'healed' (I know it doesn't really, just heals as best as it can), that there are likely to be future problems.


----------



## EllieK (12 August 2011)

I shattered my ankle twice (oops). I was riding two days after the last op a year ago - albeit with no stirrups for a few weeks. I have to admitt that I found the stirrups with any sort of suspension built in were worse in the recovery phase as my ankle just wasn't strong enough to cope with the amount of movement the stirrups allowed. I was back up to normal riding after a month or two after the last op a year ago. 
Absolutely get the best physio you can and make sure you get checked if pain gets worse or changes as it is quite easy to re-injure ankles. In addition, its quite normal to compensate for a poorly ankle by changing the position you ride in so I found lessons were really useful to stop me twisting my hips and knees to guard poorly ankle. I only have problems when its very cold and damp now and otherwise ride normally in normal stirrups, but slightly longer then I did before to allow for the fact my ankle doesn't bend. Good luck!


----------



## ElvisandTilly (12 August 2011)

I broke mine a year ago this week. I tried to land on my feet and shattered my ankle. Pilon fracture to distal tibia (quite rare and serious so I'm told!) Had plate and pins to mend. 

I broke my leg 10 August 2010 and had ORIF 17 August 2010 and started back riding my horse for short 5-10 mins on 8 December 2010. 

Mid November when the consultant gave me the go ahead to ride and drive my car I went to a physio therapist that had a mechanical horse. I thought I would be fine but the pain was immense!! She gave me lots of specific exercises to strengthen the ankle in the riding position. Wasn't just the ankle I lost the use of, it was my whole body that had lost strength due to the length of time sat Non Weight Bearing. 

I found my sprengers helped me lots and some supportive boots. I got a pair of ariats (thanks to the advice of Soulful! ) with the elastic lace at the ankle as it allowed for swollen days and also had plenty of give at the ankle area. 

Whilst riding my ankle only started hurting after being in the saddle for a length of time, this time has increased from 10 mins to now over an hour that I can ride without pain. The pain was from the ankle being still and in the same position for a length of time so I try to remember to just twirl my ankle around as often as I can whilst mounted. Getting off I can barely walk for the first few mins. I stand still to let my ankle get back to an 'on the floor' position and then it loosens up whilst walking. I think I will always have some kind of pain from long rides but I can cope with it!!

I improved in leaps and bounds until I got to month 8 then started going downhill with pain. I now have bursitis, reaction to the plate, bone spurs and something they refer to as 'footballers ankle' ..... although never played football!!  Back under the consultants and just had ultrasound this week and back end August for them to decide what they will be doing. 

I am going to my first dressage competition this Sunday....although I am on diclofenac and paracetamol to cope with the pain daily it is certainly not stopping me doing too much that I couldn't do before...... well I can't wear heels ..... but for my horsey activities its not stopping me!! lol!!

Good luck in your healing and keep us posted.


----------



## Spyda (12 August 2011)

Another vote for Sprenger Bow Balancer irons!

I severly broke my ankle in 3 places 2 years ago and am also plated and screwed. I coudn't walk for 6 months after my accident and for quite a while expected to walk with a limp for the rest of my life. However, these days I hardly notice any problem with the offending leg. It's a bit tighter and slightly uncomfortable to flex my foot forward but I don't limp anymore and can wear 3" heels again (although no higher, as it's positively crippling and not worth the aggro - even though I am only 5'1" and can do with all the 'lift' I can get!) 

When I started back riding I found taking things slowly really paid off. If I did too much my leg would tell me AFTERWARDS! I'd lay on the sofa the same evening sorely regretting the days activity. Gradually the ankle and foot became more flexible and stronger, and now I'm pretty much back to normal. 

I had 3 NHS physio treatments once I was back on my feet after the accident (mainly for pain relief and to help regain balance) but aside from that, I've not had any other help. Considering the severity of my injury and after reading some of the terrible problems others on here have experience, I count myself as very lucky. 

Good luck getting back up and running!


----------



## BonneMaman (12 August 2011)

Sprengers are great - I have dodgy ankle that starts to ache after a while with normal stirups


----------



## Once was lost (12 August 2011)

Reading this with interest as I shattered my ankle in a riding accident so badly that it couldn't be pinned as the pieces were too small, I lost half the Talus bone in my right ankle, was told I may never walk unaided again and then went on to have a years worth of intense physio, half casts for the night and splints for the day. I did manage to get walking unaided again after a little more then a year but by then I had lost my horses as I had them on a complex arrangement, the owner paid most of the costs as long as I was schooling her horse, bringing on her youngsters and competing the pony and youngsters so with me not being able to walk let alone drive I couldn't live up to my side of the agreement and I was quickly replaced. (It was no bad thing really, had been unhappy with the situation for some time, I was having to take on more and more costs I couldn't afford for four horses and then she bought a foal and loaned another pony that I was expected to care for, I was 18 and it was simply my love for the horses that kept me there, the pony is still in my heart and I can't imagine having a bond like that ever again).
Life went on and while my ankle grew a bit stronger my health in other areas took a nose dive, then I was married, had children and all of a suddern 15 years had passed since the accident and the last time I had sat on a pony (rode a friend pony with no stirrups in walk a couple of times a couple of months after the surgery).
I have now found myself back in the horse world happily, first simply as a stable hand once a week to pay for my 6 year old daughter lessons but as horses have a habit of I have been pulled right back in 
I have now started riding again myself and while loving getting back into it there are areas I am finding hard in regards to my ankle. I am okay in walk but much more then a couple of times round the school in trot is quite painful and I am lacking the confidence in my ankle now I am moving on to start a bit of canter. 
I ride with tube grip on the ankle and would like to get something a little more supporting, I love the look of the sprengers but I can't afford to spend over £100 for a set of stirrups to put on a riding school horse once or twice a week, nor can I afford sports physio.
I have been working on the principle that the supporting structures in my ankle have to re develop around the damaged area and with 15 years passed since the injury I am unlikely to do more damage. I have just figured that time, hard work and patience are the way forward I hope I am not being hopelessly naive with this.
I will never go back to the level I was and will always now be a leisure rider, I hope in a couple of years to either buy or loan a horse but before that just have lessons and catch rides where I can as I am now.
I always felt quite alone with the injury I had/have, it is very unusual and when seen would normally be a parachuting type of injury. Seeing so many others having these complex and unusual ankle problems is quite heartening, especially hearing how they are back riding quite quickly, I do wonder if I had my accident now would things have been different, I had to defy the doctors prognosis all the way and there was no question that my competitive riding career was over. All from a fall onto my feet from a 14.2 pony!


----------



## boriscb74 (17 August 2011)

UPDATE

Had cast on now for 2 1/2 weeks.  Went back to hospital this morning after my leg swelled up following attempting a bath last night.  Got shown the post surgery xrays for the first time.  As other people have commented from their own experiences, a 'couple of pins and some plates' is a major understatement.  Was quite shocked to see that my entire lower leg seems to consist of scaffolding and counted at least 12 large screws.  They are the size of long household screws not little pins by any means.  Was also casually informed that I'd be having further surgery in 3 months time as one of the pins, completely horizontal to my ankle, couldn't stay in.  So much for beginning weight bearing 6 weeks after surgery when the cast comes off, they assume for the following 6 weeks you won't be able to put very much weight on it at all (which I had read between the lines about on other posts) hence further surgery at 3 months (post original op).  Apparently they intentionally don't tell you all this before you are discharged as its too much of a shock.  Can't say its any easier finding it out now.  V frustrating as all I want to do is progress and start physio not spend the next month sitting on my bottom with my leg in the air.  Any one made good progress?


----------



## coffeeandcake (17 August 2011)

I am also finding this thread very intresting. Four months ago i fell and fractured my Talus bone in my ankle in two places. Although a very unusual injury,  so far i've not required any surgery. I spent the first ten weeks in a cast and now in a weight baring boot. All bone remains in alignment, but as the talus is a weight baring bone , i have been informed by my orthopaedic surgeon that it could be another three months before i will be able to contemplate riding. The good news is that the bone is showing signs that the blood supply is coming back to the bone, so fingers crossed that this continues and i wont need any surgery in the future. Like the op im following Drs orders to a T, but also planning how to make things more comfortable for when i return to riding. I've aready looked into buying some sprenger stirrups and am also going to invest in a decent pair of riding boots which provide good ankle support and shock absorption. Any reccommendations will be greatfully recieved .


----------



## Megibo (17 August 2011)

you damaged yours worse than mine so i probably wont be much help but.

i badly sprained my ankle when i was about 9 so it used to ache when i rode intensively. after i broke it (i still rode whilst in cast) and rode it was fine didn't notice any pain BUT if i ride short it aches alot/goes numb. i recently twisted it badly whilst mounting so i dread to think what it'll be like now! all on the right ankle, i'm expecting arthritis when i'm older...
now and in the future i'll wear a support bandage for horsey activites as i bought one to ride in my current sprain and it helps alot


----------



## boriscb74 (17 August 2011)

Poor you Coffeeandcake.  No time estimate has been given to me yet.  Every time I ask any questions I'm told one thing at a time (before the cast is removed and I go onto the infamous boot).  I had hoped to be up to gentle hacking 3 months after original surgery (just after the surgery to remove one screw) and back to riding properly after 6 months.  I'm was hoping that wasn't unrealistic but having seen your post as it was my tibia that badly damaged (and fibia smashed) and that bears 80 percent of your body weight, perhaps I'll have a longer wait. I will def be following medical and physio (private & NHS) advice to a T though as I don't want long term problems but would like to at least be on board asap even if its just building it up in walk 5 mins at a time.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (17 August 2011)

I badly broke mine in 2 places.  Was in plaster for 6 weeks. Once out of plaster after 10 days I rode, didn't feel too balanced but just carried on. Then 2 weeks later went hunting, only out a couple of hours but found it was the best physio ever. Carried on hunting twice a week and after a couple more weeks was out all day, jumping as well.  I use the cheap version of Sprengers and they do help.  You do have to do the physio they advise I had problems bending the ankle where it didn't want to go.  Hunting helped to push it that bit further....pain with pleasure.  Nearly 2 years now and although I will never have the movement I had, it is fine 995 of the time.


----------



## Rudey (18 August 2011)

OP, lots of healing vibes coming your way.  I sympathsise for anyone who is laid up.  I will say these injuries do not just mess you up physically, it can also mess you up psychologically and emotionally.

I am another one that has broken my talus bone.  July 2009 I had a mare rear over backwards and land on me. My fibula snapped out of my leg, and it quarted my talus bone.  I had an operation that same day, then another one 9.5 weeks later as my main wound split open as my body rejected the plate in my fibula.

I was non weight bearing and had my leg elevated for several months.  The day I had to attempt to partially weight bear was on Friday the 13th!  I went to see my horses in a wheel chair and would bumble about short distances on crutches for a few months.  I was walking unaided after around a year.  I had started back riding a month or so before I could walk unaided.

Here's my photo diary of my injury if you want a nose?  *DO NOT LOOK IF YOU ARE SQUEAMISH!* http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.122312062929.125127.626507929&type=1

My ankle is very restricted in that I only have a 90 degree bend, and cannot flex it up.  It does affect my riding, and I will never be the rider I once was, but I have been able to jump the odd jump here and there again - including a one strided triple!  I am another one that uses sprenger bow balancers.

Unfortunately my two year check up with the surgeon hasn't gone so well.  The xrays confirmed that my blood supply has not returned back to my talus, but the good news is that it hasn't collapsed yet.  They spoke about needing another operation to fuse it.  xx


----------

